

Intel RealSense camera on Linux - teknotus
http://solsticlipse.com/2015/01/09/intel-real-sense-camera-on-linux.html

======
dharma1
Have been checking this out past week, looks great. They seem to have a few
different camera modules, from 8 grams upwards.

I wish the cameras were available to buy at a reasonable price and there were
Linux drivers - hope Intel see your blog post and give you some work!

People are going to do awesome things with these in robotics applications.

~~~
soylentcola
More/better/cheaper depth cameras are also a good thing for VR development.
You can do a little bit with Kinect right now but I'm looking forward to the
day when I can set up 3+ small but relatively high resolution depth+video
cameras around a room and combine the information to create a live 3d model of
the space. From there it's a matter of compressing, transmitting, and
decompressing this data to be displayed on a VR headset in another location
and you'll start getting into 3d telepresence (the real "killer app" for VR in
my opinion).

~~~
teknotus
The intel engineers are working on a bunch of stuff that isn't in the SDK yet.
They mentioned multiple cameras.

~~~
reaktor
This is based on multi-cam support running under Linux :)

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/9/7519305/ces-2015-drones-
int...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/9/7519305/ces-2015-drones-intel-
realsense-asctec-firefly)

~~~
teknotus
With the drone the scan space doesn't overlap and it only needs to detect
obstacles not fine details. It's trickier when they are scanning all sides of
an object at the same time because the projector structured light patterns
will tend to interfere with each other.

------
melling
I saw RealSense at the Intel booth at CES. Was much more interesting than I
expected.

~~~
T-A
Intel seems to have decided RealSense is their Next Big Thing. Judging by
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7507045/intel-
ces-2015-keyn...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7507045/intel-
ces-2015-keynote-supercut) it was involved in just about every main point of
their CES keynote.

